# Alum snail kill soaking



## kunerd (Jul 19, 2005)

Never heard of that product before. What a lot of people use for snails is a quick bleech dip. Mix some bleech and water and dip the plants in it. Then rinse off.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Alum isn't a product name, it's a chemical you can find at your grocery store. People use it in pickling sometimes.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Isn't that the stuff that Jerry put in Tom's mouth to keep from being eaten?

From Wikipedia:
Alum powder, found amongst spices at most grocery stores, is used in pickling recipes as a preservative, to maintain crispness, and as an ingredient in some play dough recipes. It is also commonly cited as a home remedy or pain relief for canker sores.


----------



## limnidi (May 2, 2007)

I do not know what Alum is but I tried Aluminum Sulfate before. I was supposed to soak the plants for 10 min, I even tried 30 min, and I still have snails. The eggs were not killed.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Aluminum Sulfate or Alum is used on my other forum sites The soaking must be for 48hr. I just thought to ask if any one else had soaked it for longer. I have gotten plants from people who state they have pond snails and to date I have had note. 
When I have gotten plants from odd sources I use potassium permanganate to kill parasites and bacteria. Can kill some algae also. Jungle make a weaker version of this in the Water Clear product. But I use the pond version it is stronger.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Why not use PP for snails also. Just make a strong solution (deep dark purple) and soak the plant for awhile. It's supposed to kill snail eggs also, but I found that it stains the snail eggs very well that it can easily be spotted to be removed.


----------



## Gundy (Oct 31, 2007)

I used Alum powder with some plants I have ordered via this board.

Basically just 3 tbs per gallon for a 2 or 3 hour soak is plenty. Got my info from this website..
http://www.aquariaplants.com/plantdipsbaths.htm


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Alum is also useful. Get "Alum U.S.P." at the drug store. Soak the plants in a gallon of water that has up to 10 teaspoons of Alum. The Alum kills microscopic bugs. Longer soaks (2-3 days) will kill snail eggs and/or snails. 
quoted from:
http://faq.thekrib.com/snails.html


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 18, 2006)

lots of recepies for this, I usualy soak mine overnight. Eventualy I gae up and have snails in my tanks, they really don't bother me anymore. You can find it in your local grocery store in the spice section.


----------

